# Dewalt 12 volt vanishing from shelves???



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Too much competition? They probably dumped all their R&D on their Flexvolt stuff.

There is plenty of other options, Milwaukee, Makita, Ryobi, Ridgid.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

12V is old news. Now it’s 18 & 20. I’ve got the M18 fuel and it out performs my DeWalt 20 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Too much competition? They probably dumped all their R&D on their Flexvolt stuff.
> 
> There is plenty of other options, Milwaukee, Makita, Ryobi, Ridgid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Other options do not necessarily make sense when you're $1000+ into one line of tools. It would be nice to keep it all the same.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Service Call said:


> 12V is old news. Now it?s 18 & 20. I?ve got the M18 fuel and it out performs my DeWalt 20
> 
> 
> Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string


My 12v dewalt impact is my go-to for devices and opening covers, removing screws. It's light weight and compact. Besides, I keep my tools until they are broken and worthless. I don't buy new stuff just because it's new. I have most of the dewalt 20 volt stuff including band saw and sds drill. I still like my 12 volt too.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you need DeWalt go to Rexel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been trying to sell my DeWalt stuff and either people aren't interested or they want it for nothing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Probably because Dewalt cordless is garbage.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I just bought a couple of the 12v Dewalt drill drivers for doing a few hundred cord ends on some lights. I have one of my own as well, it runs at a much faster RPM than the 12v Milwaukee drill driver it replaced, which is the reason I switched to Dewalt.



MTW said:


> Probably because Dewalt cordless is garbage.


And opinions are like assholes...


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

MTW said:


> Probably because Dewalt cordless is garbage.


Thanks for your sage wisdom.:jester:


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

It does seem like Dewalt has largely ceded the twelve volt market segment to Milwaukee and Bosch. Other than the 1/4 inch hex chuck driver I see no other twelve volt Dewalt products at the local Home Desperate. 

I know many would like to replace the smaller battery segment with sub-compact eighteen volt devises but other than Makita, they really don't exist. The Bosch and Milwaukee twelve volt models are a real handy option for tight spaces and repetitive overhead motions.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> If you need DeWalt go to Rexel.


We don't have them here in Indy.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I've had my issues with DeWalt, but I love my 12V dewalt impact. Its great for installing devices, minor drilling and screwing, and it slips nicely into my Veto.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Probably because Dewalt cordless is garbage.


I used them exclusively for my home shop, around the house and property. 

Never dream of taking more than the sheetmetal shear to work.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

btharmy2 said:


> Other options do not necessarily make sense when you're $1000+ into one line of tools. It would be nice to keep it all the same.


I'm sure you could find what you're looking for on-line.

Regardless, besides the chargers, there's no cross compatibility between 20v and 12v. So buying a different brand of 12v isn't going to matter much besides having a different charger.

Sell your DeWalt 12v stuff on craigslist or ebay.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cow said:


> I just bought a couple of the 12v Dewalt drill drivers for doing a few hundred cord ends on some lights. I have one of my own as well, it runs at a much faster RPM than the 12v Milwaukee drill driver it replaced, which is the reason I switched to Dewalt.
> 
> 
> 
> And opinions are like assholes...


No, no, DeWalt cordless being garbage is a scientific fact. It's like Newton's Laws or thermodynamics: No one seriously disputes it.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> I'm sure you could find what you're looking for on-line.
> 
> Regardless, besides the chargers, there's no cross compatibility between 20v and 12v. So buying a different brand of 12v isn't going to matter much besides having a different charger.
> 
> Sell your DeWalt 12v stuff on craigslist or ebay.


I already have:
2- 12v impacts
1- 12v drill
1- 12v flashlight
1- 12v sawzall
8- 12v batteries

I'm not looking to start over with Milwaukee if I'm happy with the dewalt tools I already have. Besides, craigslist will only return pennies on the dollar for these tools I imagine.

I was just interested if anyone had heard about the 12v stuff being discontinued?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

btharmy2 said:


> I have been to Lowes and H.D. and both have removed all Dewalt 12 volt tools and batteries from their shelves. Does anybody know why?:blink:


Probably to make more room for the tools that sell more. They only have so much space. Milwaukee is more popular for the 12 volt market, more tools available, bigger marketing/ advertising.

Dewalt 12 volt is still available from HD online, just not in stores.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I had mentioned Rexel because Monday I was at a new Rexel in Miami which has yet to have its grand opening. Everything is brand new. Their DeWalt display is many times bigger than their very limited Milwaukee display. I'd bet they had 40-50 DeWalt tools and double that in accessories and only 10 or so Milwaukee tools with few accessories. I would trust them to know the market. If DeWalt was phasing out I don't think they'd have all that display.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's a pisser if they discontinued the line you have but really you're in the same situation you'd be in when Dewalt eventually replaced this 12v with their next 12v with incompatible batteries. Cordless tools are not forever. 

I had some Milwaukee V18 tools, and still use them as second string, I bought a couple of NiCad batteries when they were on clearance, I'll be able to run them as long as the tools last.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Service Call said:


> 12V is old news. Now it’s 18 & 20.


Wow, you couldn't be further from the truth :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy2 said:


> My 12v dewalt impact is my go-to for devices and opening covers, removing screws. It's light weight and compact. Besides, I keep my tools until they are broken and worthless. I don't buy new stuff just because it's new. I have most of the dewalt 20 volt stuff including band saw and sds drill. I still like my 12 volt too.


Wait till you try the M12 line. You will be pissed you waited to long.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> It's a pisser if they discontinued the line you have but really you're in the same situation you'd be in when Dewalt eventually replaced this 12v with their next 12v with incompatible batteries. Cordless tools are not forever.
> 
> I had some Milwaukee V18 tools, and still use them as second string, I bought a couple of NiCad batteries when they were on clearance, I'll be able to run them as long as the tools last.


I still use the V18 tools and see you can still get batteries for them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The reason oddly is because lithium is becoming an ever increasing demand and harder to obtain. So they need to eliminate the 12 volt batteries in favor of the 18 more popular ones.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

I called Dewalt today. The 12v line of tools is going away with no replacement. They will no longer offer ANY 12v tools or accessories, including batteries. Once the inventory is gone, there gone. No continued support like you see for the old 18 volt ni-cad tools. Milwaukee, here I come. Heck, I might as well dump the 20 volt too so I can keep it all the same.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

One thing that I noticed about the Dewalt 12V tools is that they had a big battery that was the same style as the 20V battery system. So I guess Dewalt feels their slimmer 20V batteries and the compact 20V tools are good enough.

I like the small battery that Milwaukee uses for the M12 line.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

HackWork said:


> One thing that I noticed about the Dewalt 12V tools is that they had a big battery that was the same style as the 20V battery system. So I guess Dewalt feels their slimmer 20V batteries and the compact 20V tools are good enough.
> 
> I like the small battery that Milwaukee uses for the M12 line.


I have a feeling I will become quite familiar with the m12 tools very soon. Why stop there? I might as well dive into some 18v Fuel stuff too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

btharmy2 said:


> I have a feeling I will become quite familiar with the m12 tools very soon. Why stop there? I might as well dive into some 18v Fuel stuff too.


I was all Dewalt for a long time. I am glad I made the switch to Milwaukee M12 and M18.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Dewalt 12V tools on are clearance sale at Canadian Tire this week. About 30% off.

Cheers

John


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

btharmy2 said:


> I called Dewalt today. The 12v line of tools is going away with no replacement. They will no longer offer ANY 12v tools or accessories, including batteries. Once the inventory is gone, there gone. No continued support like you see for the old 18 volt ni-cad tools. Milwaukee, here I come. Heck, I might as well dump the 20 volt too so I can keep it all the same.


Well, if this holds true, then Dewalt had bloody well better start hitting home runs with every tool they introduce. They went from the cordless darling during the 90's and early 2000's to something...else the last ten years. One thing I do not like is the jumping around with battery systems. Some tools use Max, some only Flex-Volt. At least I think that is correct.

Milwaukee and Bosch wisely stayed with a discrete 12 and 18 volt architecture. And Makita is pretty sharp with that dual 18v thing they do. I suppose with DeWalt's heavy investment in Flex-Volt that is where you will see most of their efforts. I wonder if they will go the route Makita did and introduce a sub compact 20v Max line to make up for the loss of the lower voltage tools?


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a follow up. Went to HD Wednesday and there was nary a 12 volt Dewalt tool or battery anywhere on diisplay. Didn't see them in any discount bins but I did not look hard for them. It does make me wonder if they won't go to some mini 20 volt max models to fill the gap. 

As others mentioned the bulkier batteries of this brand was one of the reasons I would not consider them. The smaller battery and attachment area of Bosch and Milwaukee make them the only choice for me in 12 volt. Preference for Bosch. When I grip them my hand falls naturally in a very comfortable position. When I grab a Milwaukee M12 I always wind up with my thumb over the top of my first finger. Awkward and uncomfortable. I always have to make myself reposition my thumb. We have choices for a reason. Looks like Milwaukee will be the reigning king of this segment for a long time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The 12V (10.8V actually) batteries are made up of 3 cells in a triangular shape.

Unless something has changed, Bosch has their battery go into the pistol grip handle of their tools in the opposite direction as Milwaukee and Makita. So that's probably why it feels different to you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Had to go to Lowes this am for some material and noticed that any Bosch stuff on the shelves was covered in dust.

They had a whole end cap of reduced Bosch equipment.

Looks like DeWalt is their big mover.


----------

